# Chuck Liddell



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anyone know what style of Kempo or who his instructor is. I know he doesn't do Tracy, Parker or American style kenpo.

Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 11, 2002)

Looking through an old BB mag I found that Chuck has Black Belt in Hawaiian Kempo under John Hackleman. What the difference in Hawaiian Kempo to the other style of Kempo? 
Bob


----------



## Zoran (Jun 12, 2002)

Okay, try this link:
http://www.slokickboxing.com/bios/index.html

According to his bio, he has a black belt in Kajukenbo (founded in Hawaii). Hawaii is where our roots are. As such, Kenpo/Kempo is very popular and diverse there. One of the reasons why Kenpo systems seem to be so effective is; Hawaii was a rough place to live in before it became a State. Kenpoists had plenty of opportunities to test what they had learned. Also allowed them to refine there system from many true life experiences. At least that's my take of it from some of the research I did.

There is also systems like RyuKyu and Shorinji Kempo that has an Okinawan linage. I really don't know what route those systems took to get to the states.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Chuck would be kicking @ss no matter what style he trained in.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

The write up sure sounds good!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 12, 2002)

There are several living legends here in the U.S. Seiyu Oyata, Seikichi Odo, and Shian Toma. All have direct lineage to Shigeru Nakamura(Founder of Okinawan Kempo). George Dilman learn most of his Kempo from Seiyu Oyata.
Bob :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2002)

He's featured in the current issue of Black Belt's Fightsport magazine; there's a picture of the cover here and you can read his name:
http://w3.blackbeltmag.com/

The link goes here:
http://www.fightsportmag.com/features/


----------

